# Updated TiVo App for Android



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Yesterday, TiVo released an updated Android app that "Improved streaming of premium content from Roamio DVRs" and "Resolved an issue introduced in 3.7.5 which impacted streaming and downloading of shows, from certain channels, from Roamio DVRs."

My curiosity was piqued when I saw this, because I haven't been able to stream or download to my Android phones (currently an S8) for some time, and the steps suggested by others here in the forum or by TiVo support made no difference in eliminating the E=47 errors. 

After installing the app, I'm pleased streaming and downloading are working again for me. Thank you TiVo for restoring this feature to those of us affected.


----------

